

Fearful for G.O.P. Future, Techies Grab at the Keys - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/17/magazine/can-the-republicans-be-saved-from-obsolescence.html

======
snowwrestler
Great article. It's tempting to look at the Obama campaign's digital savvy as
the key to their victory, but it's mostly a symptom of the central problem of
the Republicans--they have a message that just does not work with smart,
innovative, young people.

So most of the smart, innovative, young people go to work on Democratic
causes, where they seek to engage other people who already lean the same way.
Of course their social software works better than the Republicans--their
audience is more social and more software-savvy.

And the few smart, innovative, young people who do work on the GOP technology
projects reject a huge portion of the modern GOP coalition. They're not
religious, they're not bigoted, and they're not violent.

